# ** Child bike seats **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone got a kids bike seat or can recommend one?

Ive seen them on peoples bikes and they look like they wobble a fair bit, but must be secure enough. Just never thought they looked safe.

Wee girl is 2.5yrs just now, and have another due in a few weeks. So when one grows out of it, the other can grow into it.

Been looking at these two.

https://www.evanscycles.com/topeak-babyseat-ii-with-rack-for-26-inch-disc-wheel-EV232388

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-accessories/child-bike-seat/hamax-caress-with-lockable-bracket


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Our daughter has a Bellelli one, sturdy although they do have a weight restriction you will 
need proper protection for young heads I did see an inexperienced rider fall over with the increased weight plus questionable riding skills.

The security clip is rather delicate but overall well made plus washable, the seat itself locks onto the bike frame on a heavy duty support bar.

Have fun, John Tht.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have one similar to those you have posted and the seat itself is fine but what I do find is when I peddle I now hit my heels on the foot rests or my boys shoes as his feet extend past the foot rest. 

I have looked and there's no where else to mount it so it sits higher other than on the seat itself which I really don't want to do. It's currently on the bike frame


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

I had an Avenir seat for several years - cheaper than the ones in your links but was absolutely fine. You need to be careful when setting off and coming to a stop as the C of G is very high but when on the move it's fine. My youngster used to regularly fall asleep during rides and slump over to the side but it didn't cause any problems. Used ours loads before moving onto an Avenir tag along,


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the Hamax one from halfords and it's great. Feels a quality bit of kit good bracket and you can adjust the tilt so if they do fall asleep you can ever so slightly tilt them back like a car seat.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I just brought this one yesterday. Hamax are supposed to be the leaders in child seats and it seems nicely made and thought out. The reclining bit is handy for bikes with different angle seat tubes too, and the bracket is lockable also, so if you leave the bike somewhere no-one can pinch your seat.

Hamax Siesta


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. Still looking into it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

We have a weeride premium cant fault it


----------

